# Anyone else suffer from "Emetaphobia" with their IBS/CFIDS/Fibro?



## 19057 (Jan 20, 2007)

I suffer from Emetaphobia on top of having IBS/CFIDS/Fibro. I'm agoraphobic and it it's really starting to get to me. Would be nice if someone else can relate and understand.Thanks,Kim


----------



## 18092 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi there! Yes I also suffer from emetophobia (fear of throwing up). Its definately not an easy fear to live with as I'm sure you know! How long have you had it? I have struggled with it for years. Emet and IBS are not good combinations. The nausea that sometimes happens with IBS really doesn't help the emet. If you type in emetophobia into google there is some great sites and messageboards dedicated to this phobia.


----------



## 19057 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi, so their is other people who have this horrible fear. I'm on my last legs. I have been an emet as long as I can remember, all my life. I did okay with it to a point till I got sick with severe IBS 16 years ago. First I lost 100lbs in a year, then after a few years it settled down abit... and now I'm a fat pig. I also suffer from CFIDS/Fibro with severe anxiety and panic disorder and still suffer with IBS. So I feel terrible all the time and just suffer, suffer and suffer. I have been agoraphobic for a long time and it is taking a toll on my life, marriage etc... I just really want to give up... I'm getting older, ugly and fatter...I'm such a loser... I just want to die.


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

please dont say that as i know how you feel my ibs got very extreme at xmas even tho haad it a few yrs before thisi first suffered agarophobia when my marraige broke up unrelated to my ibs then but when ibs is bad its bad with avengence now im even havin panics in my hse which im my head dont make any sense as home is usually my safe place not sure if you are from the uk or not but my gp has started to at last treat me for my anxiety and depressioni take a low dose of diazapan 3 times a day seems to take the edge off the panic and tonight i start my first dose of prozac which is another fear i have of new tablets and how i will react to (prayer this one will work themim due for another procedure next wednesday so atm i have no idea how im gonna get myself there yetlet us know how you get on


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have it to a degree as well. When I was younger I had it very bad. Now I just have it somewhat. I find throwing up very unpleasant and if I get nauseous, I fear throwing up. I don't eat much when I'm out or at work and I try to eat mild things.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yep.In fact, some people believe Emetophobia can CAUSE IBS.


----------



## 19057 (Jan 20, 2007)

When I was a teenager I was very healthy and not much bothered me, but when I was 22 after the birth of my daughter I went on Nutri-system to lose the baby weight and I got sick from the diet one night and was never the same again.. and was told I had severe IBS... that is when I started to experience anxiety and panic attacks, as I would have to "run" to the bathroom in public places and I started to get anxious as I was in pain and very embarassed (sp?) ever since then I have never been the same. Of course my emet went through the roof. Here I am 17 years later... still suffer IBS along with other health issues and anxiety disorder and now housebound for years because of it. My 20's & 30's were spent housebound with this horrible garbage... what a waste I feel my life has been. Couldn't enjoy simple things in life... how I dream just to go camping!


----------

